# Advice on DNP/Clen/T3-



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm on a cut at the moment and I see alot of people talking about DNP,CLEN etcc (mostly D-Hacks).

Im seriously interested in coming on board but need some advice.

I'm taken oral AAS before but none of the above..

I was looking for some advice on dosage, do's, don'ts etc...


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

stay clear of dnp especially...classed as rat poisen and can be dangerous if taken incorrectly.

clen i worked up from 40mcg to 120mcg over a week and kept at that dose..if using clen start there and go up untill the sides are bad.i did 2 weeks on 2 off 2 on. some people take eca when they are off thr clen..not done t3 but tbh

search button on the forum is a great friend


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> search button on the forum is a great friend


Thanks,

I agree but so many stupid/troll posts its hard to know whats real and whats not.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

robbo9 said:


> stay clear of dnp especially...classed as rat poisen and can be dangerous if taken incorrectly.
> 
> clen i worked up from 40mcg to 120mcg over a week and kept at that dose..if using clen start there and go up untill the sides are bad.i did 2 weeks on 2 off 2 on. some people take eca when they are off thr clen..not done t3 but tbh
> 
> search button on the forum is a great friend


Completely correct but technically clen is just as dangerous!

OP robbo9 is right- search is your friend. with T3 you want to be using some sort of AAS to prevent catabolism. MOst recommend var/winny i believe.

if you take ketifen you can stay on clen longer. Me personally i felt like i was going to die i just didnt get on with clen. But different strokes different folks- do your research carefully


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clen makes me feel terrible, shakes, headaches and some severe cramps!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Took DNP last year for two weeks and dropped about 10 pounds. Good stuff but need to read up on it and it feels like you're melting when on it as you are that hot.

T3 you can take everyday but you need to check temp every morning. If it drops by 0.6 then come off as your thyroid is shutting down. Ausbuilt has posted quite a bit about T3 so look for his posts.

Clen is good as well. I've got a high tolerance to it so run it quite high. Start low and work your way up till you find your tolerance level. You can do it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, or 2 days on 2 days off. In between you could run an ECA stack.

Is this your first cut? How long you been cutting?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Took DNP last year for two weeks and dropped about 10 pounds. Good stuff but need to read up on it and it feels like you're melting when on it as you are that hot.
> 
> T3 you can take everyday but you need to check temp every morning. If it drops by 0.6 then come off as your thyroid is shutting down. Ausbuilt has posted quite a bit about T3 so look for his posts.
> 
> ...


This is my first cut.

I previously ran D-bol at 50mg ED for 8 weeks.

I was looking at doing another injectable but feel that because I hold some body fat it would be best to cut down the BF then do another AAS to lean bulk.

First offical cut although been trying to lose weight for a while now.

I have cut my calories to 2000 ED and I am doing 50%P, 40%C, 10%F.

Would you reccomend I ran DNP or Clen? Looking at the side effects I feel that Clen would best, as I often have problems with high body tempeture etc and I think DNP could tip me over the edge. Also without discussing exact prices (obviously) is the cost of them both very simular?

Thoughts?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Look to decrease carbs and increase fats when on a cut.

Clen is a bit more expensive but about 800% less effective than DNP.

By no means am I encouraging you take either, all I can advise is keep researching and asking questions.

Clen can lead to heart problems as well so not exactly a safe method either plus I hate the sides from clen compared to DNP.

The most effective way by far is through CORRECT diet and cardio


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Look to decrease carbs and increase fats when on a cut.
> 
> Clen is a bit more expensive but about 800% less effective than DNP.
> 
> ...


Thanks I respect your comments.

I've been trying to diet for about 4 weeks now, and although I weigh slightly less I can't see any changes.

I will look at my diet this evening and adjust it.

Here is my current diet, is there anything here you think I could change/swap to aid me?

8am- 50g, 300ml Semi-skimmed milk, scoop of peptide fusion

11am- Banana & 50g peptide fusion in water

1-2pm- Chicken/turkey breast (or 200g lean mince), 50g rice (or pasta) and veg

4pm- Two Ryvita Biscuits with quark

5pm- 50g Peptide fusion in water

6.30-8pm- TRAIN

8pm- 50g Peptide Fusion in water

8.30- Chicken/turkey breast (or 200g lean mince), 50g rice (or pasta) and veg

OR Chicken/turkey breast (or 200g lean mince), 200g sweet potato and veg


----------

